# Michigan DNR has a message for fishermen and hunters during pandemic



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

See this article in the Freep:
https://www.freep.com/story/sports/2020/03/26/dnr-fishers-social-distancing-outdoors/2921288001/

It has quotes both from Fisheries Division Chief Jim Dexter and Parks and Rec Chief Ron Olson about potentially closing sites where social distancing is not being practiced.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for the warning. I sure hope people catch on.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

People are being idiots on GT Bay. Ramps are jam packed and overflowing. People are jigging 2-3 guys to a boat and right on top of eachother. Leelanau County just shut down all the launches. Idiots are going to ruin it for the rest of us. Just like everything else.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Three not following guidelines! 
Not from the same house! 

it's our right


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Bucman said:


> View attachment 510647
> Three not following guidelines!
> Not from the same house!
> 
> it's our right


Do you know they arent from the same house? Just wondering if you know them? Kinda looks like me and my 2 sons when we fish together. I am sure we get alot of people thinking the same about us when we fish. My kids are 22 and 17 we all look like grown men with fishing bibs on from a distance.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You have the right to go fishing with your buddies. You have the right to COVID19. You may not have the right to a ventilator, if you need it.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> Do you know they arent from the same house? Just wondering if you know them? Kinda looks like me and my 2 sons when we fish together. I am sure we get alot of people thinking the same about us when we fish. My kids are 22 and 17 we all look like grown men with fishing bibs on from a distance.


Yes I know who they are. I took the pic from the house after I had talked to them. They are all buddies about 17/18. I didn't say anything to them about the SD rule. Eye test will end fishing soon. Give an inch we take a mile!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> You have the right to go fishing with your buddies. You have the right to COVID19. You may not have the right to a ventilator, if you need it.



From what i have seen from a number of sources is being put on a ventilator is the last step before being measured for a coffin! Survival rates for those on ventilators has not been good!

Hal


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

gundogguy said:


> From what i have seen from a number of sources is being put on a ventilator is the last step before being measured for a coffin! Survival rates for those on ventilators has not been good!
> 
> Hal


Yeah, but the survival rate for those who need a ventilator, and can't get one, are right around zero. If you find yourself needing a ventilator, I hope you get that small chance, because 100% of zero is ZERO. 

Ha!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

If they have let us fish for this long I don’t see them shutting it all down. If people are being jack wagons at popular spots. Than I could see them shutting more of those places down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

... and they shut it all down. Thank you jackwagon a-holes!


----------



## Danny61 (Apr 26, 2019)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> ... and they shut it all down. Thank you jackwagon a-holes!


I am thoroughly amazed at the fear shown on this site. Not all, but a lot of you guys should really try to get a grip and stop listening to the MSM. And, for you as an FYI, "THEY" didn't shut it down, your moron Governor did.


----------



## Danny61 (Apr 26, 2019)

mbirdsley said:


> If they have let us fish for this long I don’t see them shutting it all down. If people are being jack wagons at popular spots. Than I could see them shutting more of those places down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't see it at all. It's absurd and uncalled for.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Danny61 said:


> I am thoroughly amazed at the fear shown on this site. Not all, but a lot of you guys should really try to get a grip and stop listening to the MSM. And, for you as an FYI, "THEY" didn't shut it down, your moron Governor did.


 Agree 100%. Bunch of bootlickers that swallow up all of those lies from the MSM on a daily basis.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Danny61 said:


> I am thoroughly amazed at the fear shown on this site. Not all, but a lot of you guys should really try to get a grip and stop listening to the MSM. And, for you as an FYI, "THEY" didn't shut it down, your moron Governor did.


That was the DNRs advice....

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Danny61 said:


> I am thoroughly amazed at the fear shown on this site. Not all, but a lot of you guys should really try to get a grip and stop listening to the MSM. And, for you as an FYI, "THEY" didn't shut it down, your moron Governor did.


All people had to do was fish one guy to a boat and stay 6 feet away from each other. Apparently that was too difficult.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Apparently alot of dnr and police feel this is stupid as well. We had a co wish us luck while fishi g yesterday. And passed many many cops going to and from and saw many other motor boats on the water. And felt way safer than at the grocery store the whole time. What would people do if something that was actually bad hit us. This still has and will probably not kill as many as the flu does annually.


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> Apparently alot of dnr and police feel this is stupid as well. We had a co wish us luck while fishi g yesterday. And passed many many cops going to and from and saw many other motor boats on the water. And felt way safer than at the grocery store the whole time. What would people do if something that was actually bad hit us. This still has and will probably not kill as many as the flu does annually.


Did you catch any fish?


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I’m fishing tomorrow. If they fine me, I will take this all the way to the Supreme Court.


----------



## blackghost (Oct 2, 2010)

Sparky23 said:


> Apparently alot of dnr and police feel this is stupid as well. We had a co wish us luck while fishi g yesterday. And passed many many cops going to and from and saw many other motor boats on the water. And felt way safer than at the grocery store the whole time. What would people do if something that was actually bad hit us. This still has and will probably not kill as many as the flu does annually.


Yup, it's dumb. I have a very tough time believing that any considerable spread is happening at boat launches by folks following social distancing guidelines. Regarding flu season, the 2018-19 flu season had 34k deaths in the US. COVID-19 will reach that in a few days. And it's only been about 1 month.


----------

